# swimming in the winter?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am trying to plan a trip to take Jake to the beach to show him the ocean and play in the sand in the next month or so. The area I want to take him to has an average air temp of 62 and the water temp is around 59. Will he be able to have fun and swim or is that to cold. I have looked and most of the info I find is about Labs swimming in cold water but nothing about GSD's. The trip I am trying to plan is really focused on Jake so I want him to be able to really run, play and swim to his hearts content. 

When is the too cold???

Thanks!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I would allow my dogs to swim if they wanted to at that temperature. I know mine have. I take them for walks on my grandparent's acerage which has streams and they always jump right in, even in the fall when it's in the 60's. They seem to be just fine. And when they are running and running they actually tend to dry off pretty quickly. Just bring some towels to dry him off if needed and I think he will be alright. If he's running around he should keepa good body temp so I wouldn't worry about him getting too cold as long as he stays active. I'm sure if the water is too cold for him he probably won't go in.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We live on a lake and my last gsd swam year 'round, nearly every day. Stosh will go in any chance he gets, so I figure if it's too cold they won't go in


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As long as it's not iced over, swim away.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Sounds good, I just didn't know if they have any sense at this age to figure out it's too cold. Jake was a water bug over the summer in the Tn river....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've taken my dogs to the beach many times when it's been in the 50s, no idea what the water temp is in the ocean, but it's for sure COLD! They have no problem with it at all.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark will try to go into the part of the river that isn't iced! 

I had to keep him onleash on the last hike because I didn't want him going in (it's Dec. in Canada which warrents a BRRRR COLD!). Crazy dog will swim all year round if I let him. If there is ice on the majority of the river/lake then no swiming, if not - go right ahead - just don't get Mom wet.


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

My 8 1/2 mo. old GSD puppy LOVES the water and I just took him hiking in about 18" of snow over the weekend. He found the creek where the water was moving so it wasn't iced over. He went running into it up to his neck, then proceeded to lay down. He then went hopping around in the snow again only to go back into the water. He was just fine!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've taken my dogs to the beach many times when it's been in the 50s, no idea what the water temp is in the ocean, but it's for sure COLD! They have no problem with it at all.


Where you are, it's n the 40s. Dove in SD before. Miserably cold for a southern boy


----------

